# Opening a beauty bar in Arundel Mills Mall (MD)



## MicheleAsh (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

  I'm in the process of opening a Beauty Bar in Arundel Mills Mall in Hanover, MD. Some services will include brow arching (wax, razor, threading) and tinting, lash extensions and makeup application. I noticed that this mall does not have a MAC or Ulta Beauty and the only cosmetics in the mall is the department store kiosk. The mall is huge so maybe i missed those but i doubt it. Is it possible there isn't a need for cosmetic stores in this area or mall? Would any of you be interested in having these types of services in Arundel Mills Mall? If not, for my DMV family what's a good location?

  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blak_Lotus (Oct 6, 2016)

DMV gal here,

Yes there definitely needs to be at least one cosmetic counter or store in a mall in my opinion.


----------

